# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A mund të kthehet dashuria në shoqëri të vërtetë?

## Gogla e Kuqe

A mund te kthehen dy te dashuruar ne shoke? 

A eshte e mundur qe dashuria, siguria, perkedhelite te lihen pas pa pishmane.  Cfare ndodh kur i/e dashuri/a juaj ju prezantojne me partnerin/en e vet te ri? A jeni ne gjendje qe te mbani etiketat e shoqerise? A ndiheni perseri shoke? A ju ben pershtypje qe dora e tyre po perkedhel dike tjeter, buzet e tyre po puthin buze te tjera, dhe perqafimet mbrojtese jane ripronesuar? 

Sa shoqeri mund te mbani dhe c'veprim e mbush kupen?

----------


## i_pakapshem

shoqeria kthehet ne dashuri, dashuria kurre s'kthehet ne shoqeri!

----------


## Undefined

jo nuk mundet......pasi njera pale gjithmone do te kete shpresa per me shume se vetem shoqeri...

----------


## EdiR

Jo,
Nuk e kam besuar kure dhe jeta me ka mbeshtetur ne kete perfundim. Nese shpreson te biesh prape ne dashuri me te mos hiq dore menjehere por po kaloi ca kohe si i thone "Good night and Good luck" mendoj se eshte zgjidhja me e mire.

Ed

----------


## B-rexha

asnjeher dashurija nuk kthehet ne shoqeri.!!!!!!!
dashurija eshte afer me urrejtjen, pra kur nuk e don vazhdon ta urresh por kurrsesi shoke.....

----------


## Blue_sky

Kush e tha mo se dashuria s'kthehet ne shoqeri?Pikerisht shoqerite e tilla jane me te forta pasi njeh njeri-tjetrin ne shume aspekte,s'eshte me ai tensioni i nje lidhjeje te mundeshme pasi ate dreq lidhjet e ke patur.  :ngerdheshje: 
Pastaj shoqeria eshte nje kontrate e bukur per njerezit qe thone"te dua por s'mund te rri me ty" :P :P

----------


## Studenti-Te

a mundet te ngjitet buka pasi te thehet

----------


## jess

Me nje shqiptar me duket pak e veshtire.....

----------


## ||xXx||

Edhe per mua kurre dashuria ne shoqeri jo

----------


## Larsus

> Sa shoqeri mund te mbani dhe c'veprim e mbush kupen?




derisa nje nga te dy kerkon te kthehet ne krevat prape,  :shkelje syri:  

 qe eshte mese e kuptueshme ..nese vazhdojne te shikohen rregullisht, dhe nese vertet keni qene te dashur ..

----------


## ChuChu

> derisa nje nga te dy kerkon te kthehet ne krevat prape,  
> 
>  qe eshte mese e kuptueshme ..nese vazhdojne te shikohen rregullisht, dhe nese vertet keni qene te dashur ..


po mi po ti...
e deri kur fle bashke, deri kur lidhesh me dike tjeter? do u call it cheating on the new guy if u're still sleeping with ur ex?Lol 

hik se s'du pergjigje, ta di mendjen.  :ngerdheshje:  (shkrujta vetem prej avatarit, lol)

Vete besoj se shoqerite me te mira krijohen prej dashurive te vjetra.

----------


## baby dream

KURRE KURRE  
mbeshtes mendimin e te pakapshmit qe shoqeria kthehet ne dashuri po dashuria ne shoqeri asnjehere vetem nese nuk jane dashur fare ka qene nje flesh sa per tu njohur kur kane qene me 7 dopjo ne kaptine hahahaha
jo me kot e kane italianet ate shprehjen 
siamo amici ci parliamo qualce volta ci scopiamo 
me falni per italishten e shkruar

----------


## Larsus

no no, s'e pata aty.

se sipas ketij intrepretimit tend dmth qe une nuk e meritoj ex-in tim...lololol


une e pata tek e anasjellta -- qe kur dikush qe jeni dashur dikur te vjen prape pas disa kohesh, eshte gjynaf ta afrosh shume sepse ate do ta djegesh dhe ti je kallkan per te (nuk e ndjen me si dikur, pmvrsht se ke ruajtur miresine per te e kohen e buckul dikur, lol)

sinqeriteti im ne kete rast do te vrase ate..

----------


## Blue_sky

Ne fakt postimi i fundit s'kishte te bente shume me temen por me modifikimin e postimit tend nga e frika e daljes kallkan ...(te pakten ashtu e kuptova une,mund ta kisha kuptuar gabim)

----------


## Larsus

faleminderit per shqetesimin, lololol 


une jam ngrohte ne shtepine time prej akulli qe ndrin e gjitha kur hapen dritaret...po dyer per te hyre nga mbrapa nuk ka...  :shkelje syri:  well, you know what I mean  :perqeshje:  .. nxehtesia e duhur, ben mrekullira lolol 

se nuk dua te postoj prape. lol... po bradykinin, gjerat nuk jane te prera me thike: se psh Steve ishte dashuria e verte e Mirandes, sic ishte Mr BIG  per Carry-n ..dhe te dy keta per nje fare kohe ishin thjesht EX-a dhe u promovuan ne status te plote me vone lol

une nuk jam kunder shoqerise me ex, aspak!! Nese keni qene te dashur dikur, dini shume gjera per nj-tj dhe sigurisht qe u ka mbet pak dashuri e respekt per nj-tj ..dhe partneri me te cilin ti je aktualisht, ka pas dhe ai/ajo his/her share of te dashur/a...do ta shofesh lolol Por me kufi.... 



ti shamikuqe, te virgjer do e marresh burrin? te pabere? dru? lololol

----------


## BRADYKININ

> shoqeria kthehet ne dashuri, dashuria kurre s'kthehet ne shoqeri!


Dhe  une me ty jam...dhe cuditem me keto perendimoret qe madje i ftojne ex-et dhe ne dasem. What the hell? Cfare i thua partnerit/es? Honey, this is the one who used to ......? Boo, s'ka gje me te rende!!

Keto koncepte i trajton shpesh, Sex in the City.

----------


## Blue_sky

> Dhe  une me ty jam...dhe cuditem me keto perendimoret qe madje i ftojne ex-et dhe ne dasem. What the hell? Cfare i thua partnerit/es? Honey, this is the one who used to ......? Boo, s'ka gje me te rende!!


Shiko,une s'do e kisha aspak problem sikur nje ekse e tije te me vinte ne dasem,pse do thuash ti?Sepse e do dija qe jam une ajo qe ai do donte,jam une ajo qe (psh)ka si nuse ne dasem dhe jo ate tjetren.Pse?Ti mendon ta mbash larg te dashurin nga ekset e tija duke i ndaluar kontaktet ne pranine tende?Po atij po ti mbushej mendja ta takon fshehurazi o goce,madje dhe te le per te pa e ditur fare ti.Keshtu qe me mire kontaktet me to le ti mbaje kshu dhe ne prezencen time,ne kete forme je me teper ne gjendje ti kanalizosh.

Mire mi,se s'do thote qe te gjithe kane vajtur ne krevat me ekset me ate"the one who...".Dhe po te kishin vajtur pastaj,pse he didn't use to...?

Me nje njeri mund te mos kete ecur si te dashur por ne anen shoqerore mund te te ece perfekt,ta kesh me afer se asnje shok/shoqe tjeter...Natyrisht,ketu s'po flas per ndonje kalama te pashkolluar qe s'ja ka haberin jetes e qe mendon qe mbasi ta lere nje goce e ka per detyre ta shaje e fyeje.Po flas me meshkuj me bote,per dike qe ti mund ta kesh dashur me gjithe shpirt...Une besoj sinqerisht qe ka njerez me te cilet ke nje aderence perfekte,njerez me te cilet do jesh perhere pakez ne dashuri ne nje forme pasive,por ngaqe ne jete keni patur objektiva te ndryshem ose takuar ne momentin e gabuar s'ka ecur ne fushen sentimentale.Une nje njeri te tille s'do doja ta humbja kurre(po flasim perhere hipotetikisht ketu  :ngerdheshje: ).Besoj qe shpesh njerezit(po marr shembullin e larsit te S&C)ne jeten e tyre kane nje Mr.Big!Ato qe se pranojne bravo ju qofte se mos-pranimi kerkon me teper energji se pranimi i nje situate.

----------


## BRADYKININ

> ti shamikuqe, te virgjer do e marresh burrin? te pabere? dru? lololol


C'hy kjo ketu iher? Deshirat jane tjeter dhe jeta reale eshte tjeter, e dashur. Une s'mund ta ndryshoj te kaluaren e askujt dhe nuk do e zgjedh dike per "virgjerine" por per personin qe eshte *sot*...per personin qe ai me ben te ndihem. 

Por ama, e kaluara eshte kapitull i mbyllur. S'mund te sillem si e "civilizuar," te genjej e te them qe do isha ok nese ai do me sillte ex-in e tij ne dasem. Mua me duket ulje/fyerje per ate me te cilin/en je dhe ky eshte thjesht opinioni im.

p.s. lars, ka ca gjona qe na ndajne nga kafshet yllo.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Blue_sky

> Por ama, e kaluara eshte kapitull i mbyllur. S'mund te sillem si e "civilizuar," te genjej e te them qe do isha ok nese ai do me sillte ex-in e tij ne dasem. Mua me duket ulje/fyerje per ate me te cilin/en je dhe ky eshte thjesht opinioni im.


Po kjo varet o Bradykinin se me cfare peshoret mat uljen/fyerjen ai partneri dhe me cfare peshoreje tjeter mat respektin/dashurine/sinqeritetin,cfare zhvillimi familjar qe ka& deri ne cilen mase ai/ajo fut te kaluaren nen nje re te zymte qe te bie sa me pak ne sy.Ka njerez te tjere qe PRANOJNE qe cdonjeri nga ato ka patur nje te kaluar e qe e RESPEKTON.Po nuk respektove te kaluaren e partnerit s'respekton as partnerin.Te mos perdorim te njejten peshore vetjake per te gjithe,te mos gjeneralizojme shume  :shkelje syri: 

Pse te mos ftosh nje eks me te cilin ke akoma shoqeri ne dasem?Apo njeriu e ben si me kontrate qe"po deshe te rrish me mua rrime si te dashur ose s'ka"?Ka kaluar kjo kohe,ka disa dekada.Njeriu eshte i supozuar te jete I LIRE,e perderisa eshte i lire po te kishte qellime lidhjesh do lidhej me te pa mbajtur hic ate gjendjen e shoqerise,dhe s'do martohej me dike tjeter.Nese marton dike tjeter do thote qe e dashuron por ama te kaluares i jep vendin qe duhet ne te tashmen.



P.s.Ehhh 2...Larso,ke noj kafshe ne shtepi ti?Ka kohe qe dua te marr nje por nahhh,kjo mamaja ime paske qene kocke e forte.

----------


## BRADYKININ

Blue sky, njerezit duhet te jene compatible si ne mendime ashtu dhe fizik kur mendojne per dicka serioze. Une s'i ndaloj askujt asgje....por do i njoh mendjen perpara se te marr vendimin tim. Pra, nese eshte tip qe ex-et mendon t'i kete ne jeten e tij pergjithmone, udhe e mbare, djalosh. Next!!!!
Mgjth, se pse kam nje parandjenje qe ai do deshiroje ta filloje jeten me te tanishmen.  :perqeshje: 

Te beje gjera fshehurazi? Lol. Ncuq. Letrat mbi tavoline qe ne fillim. Nese do vije puna e s'do ta dua me, do jem aq e forte sa t'ja them hapur dhe te shkoj udhes time. Dhe te njejten gje pres sepse e di qe do e kete aq burrni. Nese eshte aq i ndyre sa te beje dicka pas shpine, ta beje, por nese diktoj dicka....ai s'ka me pune me mua dhe sikur 20 vjet martese te kem me te. Po s'ma ha mendja...

Ndoshta cdo njeri e ka nje Mr. Big ne mendjen e tij por per mua...ky Mr. Big do jete vec ai person me te cilin do kaloj jeten. Cdo njeri tjeter nuk meriton te zere qofte dhe nje copez vendi ne trurin tim.

Mgjth e respektoj mendimin tend sepse ke aresyet e tua dhe menyren si e sheh jeten.  :buzeqeshje:  Ca t'boj, jam icik kshu me te vjetren une.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

